# Cockapoos and People Feet



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I am sitting at my computer and it is late. Kids are all sleeping and I have a furry pile of bodies at my feet. Life couldn't be sweeter!
But I have every furry head in my home trying to find an inch or two on top of my feet to lay their heads. 

My dogs are all like that. 

When I'm cooking in the kitchen I invariably wind up with a muzzle on top of a foot or two. I always feel bad moving but they get up, follow me, and lay back down on their foot-pillow.

So is this a Cockapoo thing? Do your dogs love to lay their heads on your feet? Do they use other objects as pillows?

And Penny keeps trying to lick my toes, tickling me and then I disturb all the others! Stop that Penny!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi is a foot licker. But the fact that she's a face licker too makes me put a stop to the feet licking. Thankfully Beemer is not so only one of the two. Mine like to be right behind me. I've stepped on the countless times, not to mention all the other times I've almost killed myself trying not to step on them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie like to sleep under my computer chair. When I had Skipper he would always use a stuffy toy for a pillow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake and Ozzy love feet. Willow would rather be in the table. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly always lies on my feet....I used to think it was the strangest thing but I guess it's a sort of comfort for her


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake and Ozzy love feet. Willow would rather be in the table.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


The famous table....makes me laugh


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phone likes to lie on my feet, but if I'm working in the kitchen she just puts a paw on top of my foot. It's very sweet. Max is either on my lap, snuggled at my side or above my head!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger loves feet she will lay on the wife's feet and on mine she will get one of her bones and put it on my foot and chew it she just loves feet.if she 's not laying on feet she is in your lap .what a wonderful puppy.and so in to cuddling.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a foot lover - even if I'm cooking or ironing she'll lie on my feet - makes moving very difficult


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufuf was an on foot rester too until one two many people accidentally stepped on him, kicked him or fell over him and cursed him. Now he is only about laps and comfy chairs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph has a funny thing about feet - we have the "dog" draw in the kitchen, which is a large draw on castors under a free standing kitchen bench / small island.
You can open and close it with your hands as many times as you like - but if you close it with your foot - he goes for your foot! 
Not nasty and he never takes a hold, he's just very vocal and mouths your foot - it's very funny, strange dog! X


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I love it!! All these adorable foot-loving little poos! It is such an endearing trait and one I've never encountered in the shepherd dogs I had previously (bless their doggy souls in Heaven). 
Cockapoos are the best ever!! It is official!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

cockapoos are Gods gift to loving people.when i get up in the morning she jumps up on my lap and kisses me all over,and then she will lay on my lap and purr.(i still haven't figured out how she makes the sound ) but it comes from deep in side her body, and if you put you hand on her side you can feel it vibrating,really weird Haa Haa.i think they are the most loving puppy's on earth and the longer you have one the more they get to know you the more loving they get they will love you from the first time you lay eyes on them till there last breath and comfort you when the going gets tough.when they sit on your lap and your playing with there fur and ears,you can't say that that don't turn you into a very calm,loving person ,,right


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi always likes to have part of him touching my foot when he's sitting by me. I think he likes the contact but also wants to know if I'm going somewhere 

But here he is using my foot as a pillow when I'm sat on the floor










Doesn't he look grown up now!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper is not a foot dog, she hasn't done that. But does other cute things.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar has two ways of looking at feet.
Yes, he loves to lie on feet and snooze.
He also loves to chase and bite at feet/slippers when you are walking around the house, especially first thing in the morning. This habit has great potential for tripping up or falling down the stairs, and great care must be exercised.
Willow is showing all the early signs of similar behaviour.  Probably the result of overnight lessons from Oscar the 'Orrible.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was never a foot dog, she is a lie ontop of you dog, but Cricket is already becoming a foot dog....if she isnt biting them, she is resting her head one them.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Grove said:


> Gandhi always likes to have part of him touching my foot when he's sitting by me. I think he likes the contact but also wants to know if I'm going somewhere
> 
> But here he is using my foot as a pillow when I'm sat on the floor
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh Gandhi, I've been missing his face on here, so lovely to see him, and yes he does look grown up


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie always sleeps on my feet. Dexter loves to lick my feet, it tickles but I like it! I once read that dogs lick their pack leader as some sort of grooming ritual. Rather like monkeys de-fleaing each other!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley will sometimes lay on your feet, but he has recently become a little addicted to licking feet! if my hubby takes his sock off Dudley goes mad (his feet are the most cheesy!), really gets into it and then barks at him until he takes the other sock off so he can have a go on that one too!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dudley will sometimes lay on your feet, but he has recently become a little addicted to licking feet! if my hubby takes his sock off Dudley goes mad (his feet are the most cheesy!), really gets into it and then barks at him until he takes the other sock off so he can have a go on that one too!!


Oh gross!! Isn't it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Dudley will sometimes lay on your feet, but he has recently become a little addicted to licking feet! if my hubby takes his sock off Dudley goes mad (his feet are the most cheesy!), really gets into it and then barks at him until he takes the other sock off so he can have a go on that one too!!


Ooooooo Dudley!!! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh gross!! Isn't it





Tinman said:


> Ooooooo Dudley!!! x


I know, it does seem a bit wrong!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My feet get ticklish just thinking about this!


----------

